# Topics > AI in car and transport > Rail transport, railway, railroad >  Digitization the rail industry, KONUX, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - KONUX

konux.com/solutions

----------


## Airicist

Article "It’s not just self-driving cars; trains could soon be autonomous too!"

by Andreas Kunze
June 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The KONUX Predictive Maintenance System - Product video

Sep 19, 2018




> The KONUX system continuously monitors and analyzes the health of key switch components such as the track bed, frog, point machine and locking system and provides actionable recommendations.
> It ultimately allows for better maintenance planning by helping infrastructure managers anticipate failures before they happen and know the optimal time and type of maintenance needed. That allows infrastructure managers to improve asset uptime and network availability, extend asset lifetime, reduce maintenance costs, and empower their employees to make maintenance more efficient.

----------


## Airicist

Article "German AI scale-up Konux raises €66.3M to make railway the best mode of transportation; here’s how"

January 18, 2021

----------

